

I made a CPU load average tracking app - elliottkember
http://loadaverages.elliottkember.com/

======
btucker
You may want to think about having it store the data locally and 'phoning them
in' in batches at some random interval. Otherwise it seems you're going to
have some crazy concurrent requests every 5 seconds. Cool idea, though. Very
whimsical.

~~~
elliottkember
Very true. As usual, there are about a thousand ways I could've done this app
better. Still, it works okay for an afternoon project :)

------
ydant
This will rapidly turn into some bizarre form of performance art. You're going
to run out of colors pretty quickly.

The instructions get obscured by the user list, at least on my Linux version
of Chrome.

~~~
elliottkember
Thanks - I've made the user list scroll. I do need some more colours, but as
soon as I add more, they become pretty indistinguishable or too light. Still
looking for a good set of hex values :)

~~~
ydant
More colors won't help anyway - people can only distinguish so many colors
before the distinctions become meaningless.

This is a great opportunity to try to visualize the info in a different way
that takes advantage of the noise rather than being smothered by it. What that
way is, I have no idea.

------
ydant
Nicely done, z -

<http://i37.tinypic.com/21llon6.jpg>

------
elliottkember
Whoops, forgot the "Show HN:" - my bad!

